# how much fuel reserve on empty



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

just curious how much gas is left after the fuel gauge reads empty? and the miles left until tank empty, how long as someone run that? i've only had my a3 for a few months but lowest i've gone is 10mi remaining. just curious if you still have reserve if you run it to 0 miles left.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You don't want to play chicken with the fuel level. The low-pressure pump is cooled by the fuel in the tank and if it overheats you're looking at an expensive replacement.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

aznsap said:


> just curious how much gas is left after the fuel gauge reads empty? and the miles left until tank empty, how long as someone run that? i've only had my a3 for a few months but lowest i've gone is 10mi remaining. just curious if you still have reserve if you run it to 0 miles left.


i have seen the dreaded ZERO miles left..but i was on a freeway with minimal gas pumps and just got lucky to find one. will never do that again!!! i now fill up when i near 1/4 tank. every time.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)




----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

MachnickiA3 said:


>


Yes. Any running-on-E threads I see floating around always reminds me of this legendary Seinfeld moment! BTW - I've driven 10 miles after the display says 0 miles left to empty... only happened once, snuck up on me and there wasn't an exit for so far. I drafted a truck and prayed to Joe Pesci.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

y'all are w*mps.

Ive been 30 miles past the ol digital goosegg. and thats with the 3.2 gas hog. the gauge and computer are very conservative. go by gallons at the fillup. I think even that time still had .4 gallons to go before fumes. (subtracting from 14.5 g)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

You can run it for quite a while on "0" I was in the middle of nowhere once and got stuck with no gas and made it about 25 miles at freeway speed. Also when switching programs when 100 octane is put in you need to run it for about 5 miles to make sure the old gas is out of the lines.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd say 2.0 gallons. I usually add 50 to when I hear the beep. That worked until I started driving more city miles. Long story short (I ran out right across the street from the gas station), don't be stupid. Don't run on Empty - for all the reasons above.
opcorn:


----------



## number17 (Jun 28, 1999)

When VW / Audi tells you're empty on gas, trust the car and go to the next gas station.  

I remember when my Mazda 6 told me I'm empty on gas, there's still 10L in the reservoir, and that means I still got close to 100L to go ... I can basically go downtown and back. 

So when my Golf 1.8T's low fuel light came on, I thought I could at least keep driving for another 30-40L ... and I learned it the hard way. It was the only time I've ever ran out of gas on the road. Good thing I was only 10 min walk from the closet gas station ...


----------



## caffeine powered (Apr 16, 2007)

Without walking outside and looking at my owner's manual I think it said 1.5g are remaining when the warning shows. I'm only on my second tank with my A3 but my '05.5 Jetta was the same. I ran the Jetta into the negative a few times in the 60k miles I put on her. Generally the light came on with "35 miles remaining" but it depended on the rate of consumption. On road trips where I was being gentle I was getting 28mpg from the 2.5 I5 motor. With the bikes on the roof I was getting 26 consistently. So with 1.5g left I figured I could easily go 40 miles before being on vapors. Then I'd pull up to the pump and get 15g into it.


----------

